# ¿No es hoy 30 de septiembre... día del traductor



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

...Día Internacional del Traductor?

¿Sí?

¡Ah!

Felicidades a todos.


----------



## la_machy

Creo que sí....¡Me uno a las felicitaciones para nuestros amigos* traductores*!

Brindemos con zumo de naranja (porque es temprano aca).

Un abrazote a todos ellos.

(también es el 50 aniversario de 'Los Picapiedras' [The Flintstones] ).

M


----------



## Vanda

Gosh!!! Mine is everyday as I work from Sunday to Sunday!

I want a translator day too! I came here to revendicate it while you celebrate. 
For us!


----------



## Hakro

I never knew that such a celebration day existed! I must have missed a lot! 

I could also have a personal translator's celebration: My first translations were published in a newspaper about half a century ago (more or less exactly, I was 15 or 16).


----------



## totor

*
Hoy es San Jerónimo

¡¡¡Felicitaciones a todos los traductores en su día!!!*​


----------



## chamyto

Feliz día a todos los traductores .


----------



## swift

Feliz día a todos, compañeros traductores. Y gracias a todos los que en estos foros nos ayudan, haciendo nuestro trabajo más fácil, ameno, divertido...

Un abrazo para todos. =)


----------



## SDLX Master

Thank You!!!  
And my congratulations to our fellow translators from all over the world who troll around WR. 

(N.B. Connotation of the verb "troll" is purely figure of speech.)


----------



## davehuert

¡Un abrazo fraternal para todos!


----------



## zaidita6691

FELICIDADES COLEGAS !!! UN ABRAZO !!!


----------



## Dentellière

Felicidades a todos mis compañeros, y en especial a los de WR !!

Un abrazo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hoc die Sancti Ieronimi Abbatis, omnibus traductoribus gaudere decet!


----------



## Hakro

The very day I sent information about the International Translators' Day to all my customers (there are four of them regular). Only one of them reacted, by sending a message: "Please send your invoice for your last translations as soon as possible."

Luckily, it's not what you may think. It was only that they wanted to have my invoice in the book-keeping in September.


----------



## oligyp

Felicidades a todos y gracias por la ayuda y aporte a nuestras preguntas que a veces pueden parecer insignificantes pero que sin vuestra colaboración sería trabajosa.


----------

